# Do the pro's really urinate whilst still riding?



## Cyclopathic (7 Jul 2013)

Or is this just a myth?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (7 Jul 2013)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoetWCNmoOM


----------



## Noodley (7 Jul 2013)

here they come tom-tom...


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jul 2013)

LA took the pi$$ while riding for years


----------



## oldroadman (7 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Or is this just a myth?


 Now you know the answer. If you are a team leader, a domestique might even push you along as well (on the dry side!). Has to be done, load of pre-race coffee, 5-6 hours ahead, continuous hydration, something has to be done...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Jul 2013)

Never mind pee....



User said:


> View attachment 25737


----------



## Noodley (7 Jul 2013)

One of my mates recounts a tale of when he was riding and thought he felt rain, looked up and it was clear blue skies, then realised it was the rider in front...


----------



## oldroadman (7 Jul 2013)

Been there, got the (wet) T-shirt. Sometimes the team leadders get a push from domestiques when they need to unload after all that coffee before the start, all you have to remember is to push from the opposite side from the little stream. A lesson learned early in a modest career! The workers usually sort themselves out, for one on the move a slight descent is best - obvious reasons.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2013)

This is not confined to cyclists. I saw a documentary about long distance sports car racers of the 1950s on the Mille Miglia.
I think that it was Sterling Moss who said.....

" We wore dark overalls"


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jul 2013)

I have recently mastered the art of 'trumping' without breaking my cadence and trying not to sh1t myself  This is an important skill to learn and adds a whole new dimension to the often heard expression of 'busting a gut!'


----------



## ayceejay (8 Jul 2013)

At the Worlds in Goodwood back in the day a friend of mine thought he had found a great vantage point on a bend just after the feed station. It took a couple of laps before he realised what the 'spray' that came off the riders was.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Now you know the answer. If you are a team leader, a domestique might even push you along as well (on the dry side!). Has to be done, load of pre-race coffee, 5-6 hours ahead, continuous hydration, something has to be done...


 
My old club captain used to tell us a story about Robert Millar crapping into his race cap whilst on the move (in the Milk Race, I think) and throwing it into a hedge... I have no idea how true it was, but it was certainly told with conviction!


----------



## Cyclopathic (8 Jul 2013)

Which all begs the question, how do the professional women cope?


----------



## fossala (8 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Which all begs the question, how do the professional women cope?


 
Better than men, like most things in life...


----------



## helston90 (8 Jul 2013)

This is why when one of them needs a new bike from the team car you rarely see the change over- they're taking the opportunity to water the verge.


----------



## oldroadman (8 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Which all begs the question, how do the professional women cope?


 Try asking one, and the respose may well be "why do you want to know?". In the same way that men know what to do, so do women.


----------



## Cyclopathic (9 Jul 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Try asking one, and the respose may well be "why do you want to know?". In the same way that men know what to do, so do women.


 
Nothing more or less than idle curiosity. Going to the loo is something we all do and as such is probably the most that I will ever have in common with a top athlete. Knowing how they deal with the things we all have to deal with is as close as I will come to living the dream.


----------



## fimm (9 Jul 2013)

Go on to a triathlon forum like TriTalk and do a search for "peeing on the bike" and you'll find some pretty detailed advice! Even amateurs taking part in long distance triathlon events may choose to pee on the bike - if you are going for a time (what ever that time might be) then time not spent stopped is time saved... I have tried to do it, but never managed to release and eventually had to admit defeat and stop... The advantage triathletes have is that a trisuit has much less padding than conventional cycle shorts.
I've read a blog entry from a female pro cyclist (not a well-known one) who said that she & her fellow pros would pee their shorts if required. I also read a different blog entry from another female which recommended pulling one leg of your shorts wide so you could go without pulling the shorts down (this was if you had time to stop and get off the bike) - I keep meaning to try that out sometime.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2013)

fimm said:


> Even amateurs taking part in long distance triathlon events may choose to pee on the bike - if you are going for a time (what ever that time might be) then time not spent stopped is time saved.


 
I've done it. It's pretty easy really and there aren't crowds of spectators in normal tri events, so as long as you aren't within spraying distance of anyone else, it's fine and really quite liberating too.


----------



## thom (9 Jul 2013)

fimm said:


> I've read a blog entry from a female pro cyclist (not a well-known one) who said that she & her fellow pros would pee their shorts if required.


Chrissie Wellington is not as well known as she should be (have been). From a guardian interview:

She has no sense of embarrassment either. She will regularly greet her boyfriend after a training session, her face whitened with dried-up dribble. "If you've got time to wipe away the dribble then you're not working hard enough," she says. She thinks nothing of stopping on the roadside in the middle of a race, whipping down her shorts and going to the toilet. "You lose all sense of modesty because a lot happens to your body during the eight or so hours it takes to do an ironman," she says. "I've done diarrhoea in my shorts and left it trickling down my leg, but I've never been one to be ashamed of that kind of thing." On her blog she cheerily apologises to the cyclists caught behind her for the "six pees" she did as she went. "If you do it on a downhill," she says, "you don't make too many friends."


----------



## Hip Priest (9 Jul 2013)

Flying_Monkey said:


> My old club captain used to tell us a story about Robert Millar crapping into his race cap whilst on the move (in the Milk Race, I think) and throwing it into a hedge... I have no idea how true it was, but it was certainly told with conviction!


 

Read the first few pages of Slaying the Badger for a similar, slightly more graphic tale from the career of Greg LeMond!


----------



## Cyclopathic (9 Jul 2013)

Right then. Time to work on an adaptation of these techniques so that I can pee whilst watching the telly.


----------



## Chutzpah (9 Jul 2013)

The other day in the tour I saw the "rider pushing another who was urinating", only they were on completely different teams!

Personally, I'm more jealous that they are able to do it in the first place *cough*


----------



## oldroadman (9 Jul 2013)

thom said:


> Chrissie Wellington is not as well known as she should be (have been). From a guardian interview:
> 
> She has no sense of embarrassment either. She will regularly greet her boyfriend after a training session, her face whitened with dried-up dribble. "If you've got time to wipe away the dribble then you're not working hard enough," she says. She thinks nothing of stopping on the roadside in the middle of a race, whipping down her shorts and going to the toilet. "You lose all sense of modesty because a lot happens to your body during the eight or so hours it takes to do an ironman," she says. *"I've done diarrhoea in my shorts and left it trickling down my leg, but I've never been one to be ashamed of that kind of thing." On her blog she cheerily apologises to the cyclists caught behind her for the "six pees" she did as she went. "If you do it on a downhill," she says, "you don't make too many friends."*




Crikey, that triathlon lark can get a bit mucky!


----------



## oldroadman (9 Jul 2013)

Chutzpah said:


> The other day in the tour I saw the "rider pushing another who was urinating", only they were on completely different teams!
> 
> Personally, I'm more jealous that they are able to do it in the first place *cough*


 
It happens, you just know who your mates are even when you are on different teams. Besides, little favours given and returned is part of peloton protocol, which makes things easier and safer for everyone.


----------



## G3CWI (9 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Right then. Time to work on an adaptation of these techniques so that I can pee whilst watching the telly.



Sky+


----------



## thom (9 Jul 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Right then. Time to work on an adaptation of these techniques so that I can pee whilst watching the telly.


Get on the turbo trainer while watching but have a pot plant of a size amenable to the accuracy of your aim...


----------



## Cyclopathic (10 Jul 2013)

oldroadman said:


> It happens, you just know who your mates are even when you are on different teams. Besides, little favours given and returned is part of peloton protocol, which makes things easier and safer for everyone.


 Or just stop pushing once they are in full flow.


----------



## PaulSecteur (10 Jul 2013)

Pro commuter racers aim for convertables with the roof down.


----------



## dragon72 (10 Jul 2013)

Procycling spectators aim for British National Champions...


----------



## Zofo (13 Jul 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoetWCNmoOM


 they're not actually riding at that point--they've stopped


----------



## Herzog (14 Jul 2013)

If you're watching the tour today, Sky and Movistar riders have just relieved themselves on live TV.


----------



## Cycling Dan (14 Jul 2013)

The police should have arrested him there and put him away for life. Vertical recording!!!!!


----------

